# Puppy Wont Drink Water



## Tori_86 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi all, I have a 4-6 week old puppy that will not drink water. At the moment I soak her food in water and leave extra water in the bottom of her food so that she is getting fluids. She always has a fresh bowl of water as well as my other dog having his down too. I make a point of putting the water bowl down when she is watching and she always runs over to see if it is food but turns away when she realises it is water.
Has anyone any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you tried colouring the water with a tiny bit of milk (puupy or goats is best)?

Also try different bowls. Mine wont drink out of metal ones.


----------



## Tori_86 (Mar 30, 2010)

Forgot to mention that I've tried putting a little bit of puppy milk in it but she wasn't interested. I'll maybe try different bowls, she has a small plastic one at the moment, it's the same as her food one and she has no issues with eating her food lol


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Have you tried colouring the water with a tiny bit of milk (puupy or goats is best)?
> 
> Also try different bowls. Mine wont drink out of metal ones.


I have to do that still for harvey he's nearly 10 and has never drunk much he can come in from 3 hours of running around god knows how many miles he's covered and just lap a couple of times at he water but with a splash of milk in it he can go down 2 bowls.


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

my little one wouldnt drink when we first got him, he is 8 weeks old. i put my fingers in his water and let him lick them then gradually got closer to his water bowl until he was licking my fingers in the water bowl. he now loves a good old drink


----------



## Tori_86 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks, I tried using my fingers in the water and she did drink a little so maybe that will be the way forward, I'll keep trying.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

What i have done as well if your puppy is on dried food fill the bowl with water and put a couple of pieces of the dried food in he will have to drink the water before he can get to it.


----------



## Ian L (Sep 9, 2020)

Tori_86 said:


> Hi all, I have a 4-6 week old puppy that will not drink water. At the moment I soak her food in water and leave extra water in the bottom of her food so that she is getting fluids. She always has a fresh bowl of water as well as my other dog having his down too. I make a point of putting the water bowl down when she is watching and she always runs over to see if it is food but turns away when she realises it is water.
> Has anyone any suggestions?
> Thanks


How long did it take for pup to start drinking water.... im having same issue and have to water down puppy milk to get him to drink.... i know this thread is old so I may not get a reply


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

@Ian L you're better off starting your own thread if you're having issues - this one is over a decade old!


----------

